# MJP video converter



## nach p (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi guys,
How can i convert any video file .i.e. avi,mpg........to MJP.
Becoz LG RD6230 plays only MJP files. All recorded files in cell is MJP and I tried avi or 3gp but it doesnt show in cell.I tried to google regarding this but doesnt get much info.
If any one knows any soft or any info regarding this then,plz reply.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 10, 2006)

i am on a warning


----------



## Jatin_T (Apr 10, 2006)

Dude...hope this helps..searched for "motion jpeg" not mjp...anf found this,,its  trail version...i m checking it wid any mjp file i have...will tel u d results!

*www.free-codecs.com/download/Motion_JPEG_Codec.htm


----------

